# 8n backhoe?



## kdtranch (Dec 18, 2010)

Has anyone had a backhoe on an 8n? I may buy a 1952 8n and would like to put one on if possible. It already has a loader and a backblade. Also any idea on the value of this tractor? Thanks, KD


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Unless you got a really good deal on both, you'd be better off and have something that could really perform by buying a regular used hoe off craigslist. I've seen some nice hoes from the 1970s and 80s for under $10,000. You'll be spending about half that at least and will likely be breaking things as I don't believe these have the subframes on them intended for backhoe attachments. Not knocking the Ford N series, just saying that there are better choices out there for a backhoe.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

kdtranch said:


> Has anyone had a backhoe on an 8n? I may buy a 1952 8n and would like to put one on if possible. It already has a loader and a backblade. Also any idea on the value of this tractor? Thanks, KD


Kdtranch, did you buy it? Just wondering.


----------



## kdtranch (Dec 18, 2010)

No I did'nt, thanks for asking. I am going to have to wait a while for $$$ reasons! At least I can take my time and wait for a good deal to come along. Happy new year! Ken


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I've sure seen some great deals around here, but same thing for me at this time, no money! Happy New years to you too!


----------



## kdtranch (Dec 18, 2010)

That is an interesting looking springer spaniel!!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

kdtranch said:


> Has anyone had a backhoe on an 8n? I may buy a 1952 8n and would like to put one on if possible. It already has a loader and a backblade. Also any idea on the value of this tractor? Thanks, KD


IMHO, loaders and backhoes are not the greatest for the N ..


----------

